
We need a mandatory retirement age for professors - Osiris30
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/we-need-a-mandatory-retirement-age-for-professors/2019/06/28/322dd9fa-982f-11e9-830a-21b9b36b64ad_story.html
======
undersuit
I'll be honest, I haven't read the article, just the headline, but the hard-
line being proposed(in the title) is just as wrong as suggesting we need term
limits to prevent career politicians or age limits to prevent senile
politicians.

One of the best professors in my Computer Science department was the oldest.
He still used Emacs, he biked to work, he taught. I brought up politics
because I see similar proposals to deal with Donald Trump, Mitch McConnell,
and Bernie Sanders. Fuck this ageism, counter the issues you find with a
person without relegating an entire group of people to a forced retirement.

Now that I have saved my spot, I will read this article.

 _Edit_ That was a quick read. As I suspected the author is proposing a
blanket ban without respect to ability, and even brings up the cummulative
ages of three potential DNC presidential candidates and the date of the
signing of the US Constitution to make some kind of point. They attack older
academics who “love the work too much to give it up”, but they mention none of
the real issues in upper-level education(a trend towards profit) that cause
the problem.

I don't know how I feel, as a thirty year old, about a sixty-five year old
requesting the seventy year olds get out of the way for the twenty-five year
olds, but it's definitely not enthusiasm.

